# Plastic Engine Cover Screws !



## MWILLIAMS1981 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi all,

Does anybody know where I can get hold of some replacement plastic screws for the engine cover and parts, missing a few and its alarming me a bit !

Is there any where I can order them via the net ??

Cheers


----------



## MWILLIAMS1981 (Sep 29, 2006)

Anybody.....


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

MWILLIAMS1981 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anybody know where I can get hold of some replacement plastic screws for the engine cover and parts, missing a few and its alarming me a bit !
> 
> ...


Dealers mate...they are only pence!!

Matt


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Try here www.vagparts.co.uk or www.ttspares.com


----------



## markymarkmark (Aug 29, 2006)

69p each from my local dealers


----------



## GsTTar (Feb 14, 2007)

If you're willing to spend a bit more Rusty is selling these.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=103079

Gav


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

GsTTar said:


> If you're willing to spend a bit more Rusty is selling these.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=103079
> 
> Gav


He is indeed!  

I have kits available for the 225 at Â£85 and the V6 at Â£75, both including Special Delivery.

The 225 is pictured here. These are CNC machined allow fittings with the TT dimples on every fastener. The kits replace all the plastic parts and will last you forever.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> GsTTar said:
> 
> 
> > If you're willing to spend a bit more Rusty is selling these.
> ...


I have a set of thest top kit so much nicer than the plastic ones well worth the cost


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I have a set of thest top kit so much nicer than the plastic ones well worth the cost


Why thank you for the plug Mr Yellow 

Commission in pies? :lol:

Cheers

Rich

PS Listen to me, I've never met you but even I know your eating habits! :wink:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Are these mainly just single use rivets for the plastic covers?

Presumably you would need to use new ones every time you have to remove the battery cover or slam panel?

Also, would you have to drill them out to remove the covers?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lock_Stock said:


> Are these mainly just single use rivets for the plastic covers?
> 
> Presumably you would need to use new ones every time you have to remove the battery cover or slam panel?
> 
> Also, would you have to drill them out to remove the covers?


No the battery etc ones screw in to the same mount as the standard ones the slam panel ones screw in to a small thread sleave you pop rivit in to place


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Lock_Stock said:


> Are these mainly just single use rivets for the plastic covers?
> 
> Presumably you would need to use new ones every time you have to remove the battery cover or slam panel?
> 
> Also, would you have to drill them out to remove the covers?


No, the rivets are to hold brackets on to some fibre parts of the engine covers. Once fitted you never need remove them. ALL the fasteners are machined alloy screws easily removed with a 4mm Allen key.

You'll never need to replace these unless you lose them!

cheers

rich


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> > I have a set of thest top kit so much nicer than the plastic ones well worth the cost


  me too (cheers rich)

and they re dead easy to fit took me about 20 mins

i have some old oem ones left just looked for em in a furniture packed garrage i did promise em to someone else on here so il pm him to see if he wants em but if he dont you can have em just pm me your address and ill send em

i had a few missing so its not a full set but there free

paul


----------

